# oil consumption



## Guest (Oct 8, 2002)

i was wondering if anybody with the oil consumption problem got anywhere with nissan are they fixing it or not or are they telling you its normal like they told me


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2002)

I understand it is normal during the breakin period. My Spec used about 1/2 quart the first 3000 miles.


----------



## NISMO-CONVERT (Jun 21, 2002)

Mine used 1 qt in the first 3000, didn't really bother me as it is still breaking in. I am keeping my eye on it though


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

serspecv2002 said:


> *i was wondering if anybody with the oil consumption problem got anywhere with nissan are they fixing it or not or are they telling you its normal like they told me *


There's a lot of good reads at www.b15sentra.net about oil consumption that people are seeing or saw in the '02 Spec's. Many people have actually had entire engines replaced.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2002)

If you have the first generation 02s then you may always have an oil problem. They only came with the one piston ring and I actually have had one friend already lose an engine because of it on his. They resolved this problem on the 03s, and even on the later 02s as far as I know.... so keep an eye on it and find out which set up you have.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2002)

yes i agree that during break in period it is normal because the rings need to seat properly but i have almost 30g on my car and still burn atleast a qt and yes i know people have been getting their engines replaced for this but they wont do anything for me they also pulled a screw out of my #1 cylinder and said it was my fault changed the spark plug and the bill and a person in tennesee had the same problem but got their engine replaced i was just wondering what the dealers have been telling people thats why i asked


----------

